# Builder and a Gardener



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Guys,

We have just bought a house about 12km from Tomar. We are visiting on the 8th October and would like to talk to a builder and gardener about some work required. My question is, does anyone know a good builder, English speaking would be great but not essential. Also a gardener for landscaping. Any details would be great.

Thanks in advance

lane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



moggy666 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have just bought a house about 12km from Tomar. We are visiting on the 8th October and would like to talk to a builder and gardener about some work required. My question is, does anyone know a good builder, English speaking would be great but not essential. Also a gardener for landscaping. Any details would be great.
> 
> ...



Ok on here now. Well Derek the Moderator is the guy who may be able to help.

The post below may also have some help,

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

To find any tradesmen that are reliable and speak English is near on impossible here in the Minho region, they say yes to everything and do things the way they like.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I do know several good builders and gardeners, more importantly perhaps i also know the unrelaible builders so can give you the heads up on who to steer clear of.


----------

